# ALLOW ME TO INTRODUCE MYSELF: I AM NEW HERE AND NON-FICTION WRITER ..



## General Global Resolver (Feb 28, 2016)

More than a decade ago I started writing incentive solutions, leads and quest, for great/complex and small/easy general world problematics. 
Failing theoretic impact/results with the real world, got me till now at my ultimate solo best, as in a collection of solutions I made since.
Now, I have become a professional gifted serial theoretic resolver of general problems. My first Magnum opus book will be viral later this year 2016.
I got an Art and business background but my career and I, since years, purely humanitarianly engaged.
My career has recently been found so I discovered a dynamic firm with great geeks whom about to make it happen for my “great stuff!” book content. I am finally empowered, thus I can show the world 2002-2016 wisdom of hundreds of new theoretic solutions, directly. I have blogged untill recently, all allong my development, with quiete some views, but I noticed them took what worth and left behind what theoretically allowed to stop much suffering and exchanged with brilliant new present(s).
I pretty much resolved the world, but this year I am solving it.
I want to socialize and chat with writers about my experience in making it as self-publishing non-fiction resolver/writer, but especially also about supplements/cures against my writers block.
I like making new solutions, leads and quests, but I find it harsh to do desktop publishing work duties, I have a writer’s block. I am still looking for the perfect supplement to give me a constant Ambition/engagement/can do/inspiration/+full time -(medical?) boost what has me happy working all I can, instead of few hours per week. Suggestions very welcome!
My problem is I wonder allot relaxing doing hardly anything, and I hardly work for my career now still in solo mode. I just sporadically feel like working on my duties and opportunities, then I do work/finalize whole chapters in few days, and then weeks of quite totally non-productive towards other desktop publishing musts I want to. 
I just am severely and seriously doing all day long mostly 'living' in between aha moments and sporadically getting to work on my duties of what I could/should do now still in solo mode in my career.
I am looking forward to next year 2017 when I’ll hire personal management and have personal assistance in resolving further more problematics and create ‘humanitarian’ opportunities of our interest. I like assignments of someone else, my own I sort of lack my gift of (helping) resolving for instance unresolved medical illnesses. I tried working down a list describing some unresolved illnesses, it feels rewarding and actually fun, but like a punishment or like something I wish to do but what is consuming my energy by the minute and per solution, and then I do not pursue for a longer while, while all would be a good start on me.
Hm, it is true what they say;: Don’t wait till later to practice/contribute your writer/thinker’s gift, because if something happens to the gifted, the world misses out of rare logic.
‘I have a writer’s block from birth on, I never liked doing anything productive at/for school, such alike discipline/productivity disorder as in doing hardly anything, no full time nor even part time devotion/work for what I am brilliant at, just because I feel most of the time unmotivated so far solo. My writers block standard mode is in between aha moments and few days of devotion each year.
When I work, it is amazing but it costs me my energy by the minutes. And often few hours of intensive devoted work duties mean I’ll relax for weeks after. I get things done but only when I feel like I am engaged being inspired, motivated and in pursue for essential missing logics. Again, any serious tip or experience in the use of nutritional/medical supplement against writer’s block, very welcome. Perhaps I need some medical stimulation to stay focused “on my class” so to speak. And to make my ‘to do’ list happen from intake on, each morning. Advice/experience with medical prescription drugs highly welcome. And friendship too. +all other reasons one may find inspired to send/mention to me.
I want to have a place/forum where I can communicate with other literary world people, from chit chat to serious specific troubles/thoughts I might get on my (project’s) way, and also a bit to have psychological conversations about what I experience in my position. I also hope some of my experience can help enjoy usefull some of the forum members/readers their matters.
Thanks you so much for any tips and advices about posts on the forum I should have a look at and participate/learn.
Thank you for any force and brilliance with us, I want here a personal/professional social life. We'll see.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 29, 2016)

That is quite an introduction.  Welcome to the site, GGR!


----------



## 20oz (Feb 29, 2016)

From what I read, you lack focus...

Welcome, welcome, don't mind my curmudgeon-like remarks..


----------



## Scizologic (Mar 1, 2016)

So you prefer to use punctuation intermittently then? Ya, I like that! Welcome, welcome. eaceful:

[video=youtube;9MIhxBg7zp4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MIhxBg7zp4[/video]

When is it appropriate to post a YouTube  vid anyway? Is this OK?

Crap! This video does refer to a commercial web site. What are the posting rules in this case?


----------



## inkwellness (Mar 2, 2016)

Salutations General, 

We have a great nonfiction section and an even greater nonfiction writing contest every month. I think you'll like it. Remember, if you need any help, feel free to ask (pm) a mentor.


----------



## Mesafalcon (Mar 10, 2016)

Gumby said:


> That is quite an introduction.  Welcome to the site, GGR!



This ^^

Welcome, I'll give that a read when I get a chance - which is... well... to be honest... *cough*


----------



## Blade (Mar 18, 2016)

:hi:Welcome to the forums General Global Resolver.

That was certainly quite the introduction. One tip I could give you right off the bat is to watch the spacing if you are transferring material from somewhere else onto the forums. Your intro is rather difficult to read as what was probably in spaced paragraphs originally has been somewhat scrunched together on arrival.

That aside I think you will find what you are looking for here. We have lots of members from all sorts of backgrounds with whom to compare notes as well as a variety of boards covering a wide range of topics.

Please take the time to have a good look around and see all that is going on. If you have any questions or concerns do not hesitate to ask. Good luck in your endeavours.:eagerness:


----------



## John_O (Mar 20, 2016)

Welcome.


----------



## Yumi Koizumi (Mar 20, 2016)

Well, GGR, you have certainly offered up enough for _anyone_ to work with in your intro! I am a non-fiction type, but not the usual kind... I'm more 'corporate', if that is the word... I'm trying to write a NF book about what I do for a living! 



> I have become a professional gifted serial theoretic resolver of general problems



I'm not as smart as the other folks here, so I'll be _googling_ this!

Welcome aboard, and just like the military or sex, you'll get out of this wonderful group 10x what you put in!


----------

